# Something to help everyone maybe



## DaRealJoker (Dec 22, 2008)

A friend of mine pointed me to this neat piece of software. 

Check it out for yourself. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.thegeckocam.com/hcs/what/index.php">http://www.thegeckocam.com/hcs/what/index.php</a><!-- m -->


It's for keeping track of your loved ones, hehehe


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 30, 2008)

I do like to write all my animals info down but I just use Micrsoft Word.


----------



## Tux (Dec 30, 2008)

HCS isn't great, really I haven't found anything that works great and I've tried a ton of different software. I know a friend and I were working on one but haven't touched it in ages.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 30, 2008)

I have an Excel spreadsheet for every reptile.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm old school, I just write it down in a little spiral notebook,


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 31, 2008)

laurarfl said:


> I'm old school, I just write it down in a little spiral notebook,


You're not THAT old school, or you'd forget where you put it! :mrgreen:


----------

